# la7



## @lex (3 Settembre 2007)

per chi non lo sa stann trasmettendo su la7 "Il giorno della civetta" per chi non l'avesse visto.bel film e bel libro


----------



## cat (3 Settembre 2007)

heroes su mediaset....bello, molto bello. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a me piace il cinesino che piega l'angolatura spazio temporale.


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> heroes su mediaset....bello, molto bello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so di che film parli ma ho l'impressione che si mischi il sacro col profano.
nun t'encazzà però.....


----------



## cat (3 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non so di che film parli ma ho l'impressione che si mischi il sacro col profano.
> nun t'encazzà però.....


 

no, no, la prima puntata è stata ieri sera, guarda questa.
superpoteri, chi vola, chi si rigerera, chi ce l'ha lungo tanto così..... chi...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














il cinesino è fortissimo!!! non ti dico cosa fa!!!


----------



## @lex (3 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, no, la prima puntata è stata ieri sera, guarda questa.
> superpoteri, chi vola, chi si rigerera, chi ce l'ha lungo tanto così..... chi......
> 
> 
> ...


no se c'è uno che c'è l'ha lungo tanto così non lo guardo, mi vengono i complessi dopo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2007)

*film e serie*

"Il giorno della civetta" è un film fondamentale.
Mi spiace non vederlo, ma sapendolo a memoria posso farne a meno.
Hereos è costruito molto bene e vale la pena come serie....per chi ama le serie (come me).


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Sciascia è meglio....*

Sciascia sarebbe da leggere tutto.....  riesce a rendere benissimo la difficoltà di sradicare la mafia in un contesto sociale in cui è infiltrata con l'erronea convinzione che "faccia del bene".   E lo stato carente è un supporto notevole.
Bruja


----------



## Old fun (4 Settembre 2007)

*aveva la vista lunga*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sciascia sarebbe da leggere tutto..... riesce a rendere benissimo la difficoltà di sradicare la mafia in un contesto sociale in cui è infiltrata con l'erronea convinzione che "faccia del bene". E lo stato carente è un supporto notevole.
> Bruja


 

aveva già provveduto a dividere il genere umano in 5 categorie......
tutt'ora molto valide, e sopratutto in pieno sviluppo sopratutto la quinta, anche se posso affermare che la quarta sta salendo molto


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> aveva già provveduto a dividere il genere umano in 5 categorie......
> tutt'ora molto valide, e sopratutto in pieno sviluppo sopratutto la quinta, anche se posso affermare che la quarta sta salendo molto


 





















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2007)

Di Bellodi in giro ormai ce ne sono davvero pochi...ma tanti, tantissimi quaquaraquà


----------



## Old fun (4 Settembre 2007)

*amplia*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Di Bellodi in giro ormai ce ne sono davvero pochi...ma tanti, tantissimi quaquaraquà


 
tranquillamente il tutto a tutti i settori della società, e se vuoi amplia pure ai Don Mariano del caso.....


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> tranquillamente il tutto a tutti i settori della società, e se vuoi amplia pure ai Don Mariano del caso.....


Mi sa che anche i Don Mariano scarseggiano...quella figura di mafioso non esiste più. I nuovi sono molto peggio.


----------



## Old fun (4 Settembre 2007)

*appunto*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che anche i Don Mariano scarseggiano...quella figura di mafioso non esiste più. I nuovi sono molto peggio.


 
dei gran quaquaraqua dal mitra facile......come cambiano i tempi, cmq ieri sera l'ho riguardato con tanto e tanto piacere anche perchè mi sono reinnamorato della Cardinale......


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> *dei gran quaquaraqua dal mitra facile*......come cambiano i tempi, cmq ieri sera l'ho riguardato con tanto e tanto piacere anche perchè mi sono reinnamorato della Cardinale......


Esatto. In quel film, Bellodi e Don Mariano sono due uomini. Troppi che sono venuti dopo...no.
Impossibile non innamorarsi della Claudia di quei tempi


----------

